# ACS >> RPL >> VETASSESS : do I need VETASSESS assessment for applying for EOI ?



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

*ACS >> RPL >> VETASSESS : do I need VETASSESS assessment for applying for EOI ?*

Hi All,

I am from Non-IT background and had applied for Skills Assessment with ACS. After waiting for 3 months ACS had asked me to apply for RPL application type.

I read in forums that for people from non-IT background VETASSESS assessment is mandatory as it would be required by DIAC.

Please suggest me if I would require VETASSESS assessment ?
Can I apply for VETASSESS assessment even before ACS or DIAC ask for it? ( They might ask in future )

I have checked the VETASSESS website, there are a lot of applications/categories, please suggest which one suites me ?

Can I write a mail to VETASSESS or DIAC on this ? If so, please provide their email IDs.

regards,
aravind


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

aravind m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Non-IT background and had applied for Skills Assessment with ACS. After waiting for 3 months ACS had asked me to apply for RPL application type.
> 
> ...


Hi Aravind,

I am also in a similar situation, where I am going to apply through RPL route to ACS for skill assessment. 

With regards to Vetassess, you would need to go through "Point Test Advice" (Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS). This is basically to say that your qualification is equivalent to a degree/diploma etc in Australia. 

ACS would usually not comment anything on your qualification until it has any ICT component in it. 

It is usually beneficial to take Point Test advice through Vetassess before you reach the visa application stage with DIAC. As you never know, if CO would wait for the time period required by Vetassess to complete the Point Test Advice. 

Would request any Seniors to comment too.

Thanks!
Krish1420


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

I had got my ACS assessment done along with VETASSESS. My ACS assessment outcome was 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX completed June 2004 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

And my experience of 4 years was deducted from total experience. 

I also submitted for VETASSESS assessment. Since I got a positive outcome from ACS, I did not bother about VETASSESS. Now my agent is saying I need VETASSESS outcome as well. The problem is I have not yet received a letter from VETASSESS. I got an email from them saying it is completed on 14th October, however I have not received any letter yet. I have mailed them today saying that I have not recieved the letter.

Can anybody help me here? Anybody faced similar issue?

Also is the VETASSESS letter required if ACS assessment is positive?

Thanks,
SNCJ


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

If ACS are not assessing your qualifications you must get them assessed by vetasses IF you want to claim education points. 

If you claim education points in EOI before having the qualifications assessed you will be claiming points you do not qualify for. Any invite would be based on you overclaiming and the application will be rejected.


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

hi SNCJ,

VETASSESS is required only if ACS doesn't assess your qualification. Since the ACS has already said :
==========================================================

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX completed June 2004 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

==========================================================

this means your qualification is also assessed so don't wait for VETASSESS, go ahead and apply EOI.

regards,
aravind


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

aravind m said:


> hi SNCJ,
> 
> VETASSESS is required only if ACS doesn't assess your qualification. Since the ACS has already said :
> ==========================================================
> ...


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sameerkhan (Feb 24, 2013)

hi all,

I have the complete thread and i am confused here. i need guidance please

I have bachelors degree in Non ICT, with HDSE from Aptech, 10 years into IT closely related to analyst programmer

I am almost in the final stages of getting the staturatory declaration, i have hired the services of MARA agent and my RPL is ready

My Concern is that since i am non ICT major how many years of my experience would be deducted from the total 10 years and how should i apply 3q

My agent only told me about RPL since my bachelors in completely Non ICT, but vetaassess is completly new for me 

Why is so important to get the Points assessed from this body rather than ACS ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

If your degree contains some ict content acs may assess it. If they ignore it and you want to claim education points your qualifications need to be assessed as equivalent to the Australian qualifications framework. Vetassess will do that for you. If you do not want to claim education points you do not need to get it assessed.


----------



## sameerkhan (Feb 24, 2013)

_shel said:


> If your degree contains some ict content acs may assess it. If they ignore it and you want to claim education points your qualifications need to be assessed as equivalent to the Australian qualifications framework. Vetassess will do that for you. If you do not want to claim education points you do not need to get it assessed.



thanks shel 

My degree is all in natural science, however i have had many course in computer programming since my childhood and have records of them (certificate) will this help me ?


I have read on the ACS website that if the content of the bachelors is non ICT ACS, 4 - 6 years of relevant is required in the closely nominated field....

Should i go with the vetaassess before the ACS assessment ?


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi sameer,

You can apply parallely for both ACS & VETASSESS (only qualification !!!) assessments.

Based on individual cases they deduct 4 - 6 years of exp. 

for cases in which ACS can't assess qualifications they would deduct 6 years exp.

but for you, as you have certificates of the IT courses that you had attended, things like which course u have attended (i mean content of the course), which institute have learned from and the duration of the course will be considered. To be optimistic they should deduct only 4 years of exp. in your case

Please consult experts for actual info. on no. of years of exp. that would be deducted


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Shel,

Got my ACS Assessment Result Today as Positive. They have taken my APTECH Advance Diploma at AQF Advance Diploma with Major in computing but have deducted 6 years from my experience which I assume is as per Summary of Criteria 2014. So Now my relevant skill experience is after August 2007.

I wanted to check here that when I submit my EOI, Do I have to claim my points on the Advance Diploma or can I use my B. Com from Delhi University as for my education level and the relevant experience as per ACS assessment. The reason for this is to know if ACS assessment is to know if I can claim 15 points for my bachelor's degree and 10 points for my experience. 

So Is it allowed to claim Skilled Experience assessed through ACS and Non-ICT Degree assessed through Vetassess and file in EOI? Also in Vetassess can I only get the B Com degree assessed and no need to get my experience assessed again?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Also I was reading one of the FAQs on VETASSESS at this link:

Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

It says that a referral will be needed from the Skill Assessing authority in case we want only Qualification assessment from VETASSESS. It's also written that a Formal referal id not needed.

Can you help in understanding this please.


----------



## sameerkhan (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats Rohit,

All the best for the next stage.... My case is also identical to yours

I have Bsc in Chemistry Zoology and Microbiology, and I have done 2 years Higher Diploma is Software Engineering 

My experience is in ITSM tools analyst prgramming, r u claiming 15 points for your bachelors ? is it through ACS or Veta ......

Did you apply for Veta assess ? Are you going through any MARA agent ?
My agent said Veta is not required.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

sameerkhan said:


> Congrats Rohit,
> 
> All the best for the next stage.... My case is also identical to yours
> 
> ...


Thanks,

I haven't done anything yet as I got my ACS assessment today itself. I am not going through MARA agent but a regular Agen. I want to claim 15 points for Bachelors but still confused. I am not sure if we can still claim for Bachelor's if ACS has assesed my Aptech Diploma at AQF Advance Diploma - ICT Major already. If you get some clarity on it then please share with me.

Any Serior members here who can help us understand this please?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

Did ACS assess the BCOM as equivalent to the AQF framework? If not and you want points for it you must get it assessed by vetassess. 

Or you could just claim points for the diploma.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

_shel said:


> Did ACS assess the BCOM as equivalent to the AQF framework? If not and you want points for it you must get it assessed by vetassess.
> 
> Or you could just claim points for the diploma.


Hi Shel,

Thanks a lot for that clarification but if I look at this link below, It says that a referral is needed from the Assessing Authority or DIBP. A formal referral is not required, but it is the applicants' responsibility to ensure that they have a Points Test Advice from the correct assessing authority.

Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

I could not understand this and don't know how to get this referral. Some of the members on other forums said that if ACS did not assess my Bachelor's and assessed the diploma then I might have issues.

Can you please provide some guidance here as well.

Apologies for asking so many questions but I am in a confused state right now and don't know how to proceed from here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

No you do not need a referral. Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

*Applicants who have received a Skills Assessment from another Assessing Authority*

If you have been referred to VETASSESS by another assessing authority for an assessment of your unrelated or higher qualifications *you can apply using our online application form or by completing and submitting the SRG34 Application for VETASSESS Advisory Letter on Qualification(s) for Points Test Purposes *(non-VETASSESS occupations)

VETASSESS will assess the highest qualification held (regardless of the area of study), up to postgraduate doctoral degree level unless the applicant requests another qualification to be assessed for Points Test purposes. In some cases VETASSESS will need to consider two or more qualifications to determine whether together they are comparable to the educational level of a qualification on the Australian Qualifications Framework.


----------



## rob247 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a similar concern.

I have applied to ACS via RPL (last week) and therefore hope to receive a positive response within 12 weeks so that I can submit an EOI.
However, as my degree is not IT-related I am certain that I will require VETASSESS to show my degree to be equivalent to an aussie degree.

VETASSESS forms say that I need to be referrred? But I cannot afford to wait 12 weeks then submit to VETASSESS and wait a similar time. Can we not submit to VETASSESS anyway? 

Thanks


----------



## vip (Apr 14, 2014)

this is what i came across on the ACS website, 

acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/recognition-letter/i-have-a-suitable-skills-assessment-through-rpl,-but-my-qualifications-is-not-listed-on-the-result-letter[/url]

my .02, if the educational qualifications are not assessed by ACS and you are planning to claim points for it, then it should be assessed by vetassess

look at the thread below, where people have been asked to get education assessment done by case officers

expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/162720-vetassess-points-test-advice-only-processing-time.html[/url]


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

As per my experience, I had a Non-IT Degree (B.Com) and had a diploma in Software Engg. So ACS deducted 6 years from my experience and did not assess B.Com for obvious reasons.

I did not get a VETASSESS done for my Degree because I am not applying for an accupation code with that degree and there is no need to get it assessed for the role code. I simply uploaded my Bachelor degree documents with my Visa application as I had mentioned Degre - Bachelor (Other) in my EOI and claimed 15 points for it. 

Today I for the Direct Grant and no contact or questions from CO for my application was made.

Just enjoying right now looking at the Golder email


----------



## syrehan (May 17, 2014)

please advice i just received an email form acs and they said 

Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 

We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to an RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following 2 actions:

Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.

Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form.

pl any one comments on this i have BBA (2yrs) and (MBA-MIS) and around 10yrs of work exp i need to know can i claim points for education in eoi and can any one share project report form i need it urgently.


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

complete your RPL in the given format and bother you can do it on your own.

and also apply for VETASSESS for Points Only Test advice.


----------



## syrehan (May 17, 2014)

*RPL assessment*

Thanks dear for your reply, i just need to know the following,

1- how long the rpl application should be (1000 words etc).
2- what evidence i required for Application of claim knowledge.
3- i studied some courses at MBA level should i a mentioned these courses.
4- how much time vetassess take for qualification assessment.

your response is much appreciated.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

1. I had my RPL positive result that I wrapped up in around 15K words
2. Evidence will be showcasing the learnings in your project reports for e.g learnt writing program specs and program code so wrote X number of specs and code in the project.
3. yes if MBA is part of your qualification that you included in your ACS assessment
4. 12 weeks but mine took 18 weeks


----------



## syrehan (May 17, 2014)

I had suitable skill assessment from ACS and going to apply for vetassess for qualification can i get 15 points for my education.

BBA (2 years) and MBA (2 years) total 16 years of education.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

If you state both then they will only assess the highest qualification (MBA) and don't think you can be rewarded points combining two different educations to claim 15 points.


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

syrehan, they will consider only highest qualification. If VETASSESS considers your MBA as Masters Degree you can claim 15 points .. experts please comment


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys , can you help me on this one?

I got my positive assessment result from ACS and ACS didn't evaluate my bachelor degree as it's a non-IT degree. now I want to apply for VETASSESS points test advice for my bachelor degree but I noticed in their website that I need to be referred to them by ACS. now my question is , anyone here has applied for points test advice without being referred to VETASSESS by ACS or DIBP?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

captain_hoomi said:


> Hey guys , can you help me on this one? I got my positive assessment result from ACS and ACS didn't evaluate my bachelor degree as it's a non-IT degree. now I want to apply for VETASSESS points test advice for my bachelor degree but I noticed in their website that I need to be referred to them by ACS. now my question is , anyone here has applied for points test advice without being referred to VETASSESS by ACS or DIBP?


I claimed points for my Non ICT degree without Vetassess evaluation and claimed points for skilled experience as per ACS Assessment.


----------



## milanwork (Jul 12, 2014)

rohit1_sharma said:


> As per my experience, I had a Non-IT Degree (B.Com) and had a diploma in Software Engg. So ACS deducted 6 years from my experience and did not assess B.Com for obvious reasons.
> 
> I did not get a VETASSESS done for my Degree because I am not applying for an accupation code with that degree and there is no need to get it assessed for the role code. I simply uploaded my Bachelor degree documents with my Visa application as I had mentioned Degre - Bachelor (Other) in my EOI and claimed 15 points for it.
> 
> ...



Hi Rohit, so just to conifrm. There's no need to get VETASSESS done even though the bachelors degree is not IT related.


----------



## milanwork (Jul 12, 2014)

krish1420 said:


> Hi Aravind,
> 
> I am also in a similar situation, where I am going to apply through RPL route to ACS for skill assessment.
> 
> ...



how is the vetassess result? how long did it take? thanks.


----------



## kevinkevin (Jun 26, 2014)

If I have a bachelors degree which is in non ICT done 10 years back and a PG done in IT 3 years back, should I mention details about my PG which is an ICT but work experience counted post PG is only 3 years vis-a-vis not mentioning about PG in ICT as out of 10 years 6 years would be deducted by ACS still I would get 4 years which gives me some points for work experience. Please advise


----------



## Pravesh.kp (Jun 18, 2015)

Good day ... Need some help in understanding the rpl result .. The assessment was positive but they didn't mention anything about my qualifications.. I have completed my bachelors in maths . Physics and chemistry and I have a total of 9 years experience .acs mentioned that it considers experience from 2012 only .. What should I do for claiming my degree points .. I was following the thread but the reference vetasses link were broken .. Can any one confirm me the correct forms ..

Also do I need to submit vetasses upfront or do I need to wait for any reference letter from co

Thanks in advance


----------



## mam123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Pravesh.kp said:


> Good day ... Need some help in understanding the rpl result .. The assessment was positive but they didn't mention anything about my qualifications.. I have completed my bachelors in maths . Physics and chemistry and I have a total of 9 years experience .acs mentioned that it considers experience from 2012 only .. What should I do for claiming my degree points .. I was following the thread but the reference vetasses link were broken .. Can any one confirm me the correct forms ..
> 
> Also do I need to submit vetasses upfront or do I need to wait for any reference letter from co
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi
Means they have deducted your 6 years. Out of 9, only 3 yrs they have considered because you have non- ICT qualification. So you will claim 5 points for your education.

Regards


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

I received this message from ACS :
Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 

does this mean ACS will only assess the experience part and i need Vetassess to assess the education part ?
Or Vetassess could assess both experience and education ?

I applied for 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer
I am currently holding Diploma in Computing and Executive Masters in Management


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

[ Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. ] -- this means ACS has assessed only your work experience and your qualification(s) need to be assessed by concerned authorities/department 

[ Vetassess could assess both experience and education ? ] -- your exp. is already assessed by ACS so opt for "Qualification only assessment" in VETASSESS


----------



## divakerj (Apr 6, 2015)

aravind m said:


> [ Vetassess could assess both experience and education ? ] -- your exp. is already assessed by ACS so opt for "Qualification only assessment" in VETASSESS


It is mentioned that one has to be referred to Vetassess (by DBIP or assessing authority) to apply. Can we directly apply even if we are not referred to Vetassess?

vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

divakerj said:


> It is mentioned that one has to be referred to Vetassess (by DBIP or assessing authority) to apply. Can we directly apply even if we are not referred to Vetassess?
> 
> vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice


yes you can directly apply for points test advice without having letter from DIBP or ACS. We did the same and received the positive result for the qualification assessment.


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi divakerj,

you can apply directly for VETASSESS as ACS would only 
1. in email, they say that they are unable to assess your qualification and 
2. in the assessment report, they wouldn't say anything in particular about qualifications [ neither they refer/comment/suggest to any other authority like VETASSESS for qualification assessment ]. It is you who has to decide, based on your qualifications, to which authority/department to approach for assessment of your qualifications.

If VETASSESS asks you for any proof then show them the email in which ACS has commented about your qualifications.

regards,
aravind


----------



## divakerj (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Aravind, 
Thanks for the clarification. I already submitted my EOI with 65 points claiming 15 points for education. I am expecting an invite on 09 Oct. 
Do you think that I need to withdraw the current EOI and apply a fresh EOI after the VETASSESS result?


----------



## divakerj (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi 1400ashi, 
Thanks. I see that your VETASSESS assessment took around a month. Could you please let me know whether you applied via online or offline mode for VETASSESS.


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Divaker,

EOI should have all things completed before date of application, so leave your current EOI and apply for a new EOI once you are done with all assessments/requirements. Using same account might not be suggestible, would be good if you can create a new account for fresh EOI.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

divakerj said:


> Hi 1400ashi,
> Thanks. I see that your VETASSESS assessment took around a month. Could you please let me know whether you applied via online or offline mode for VETASSESS.


mate, that depends on your assessment type, purely educational background or educational + employment background....

if purely educational background might take 1-2 months, if include employment background might be 3+ months


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

divakerj said:


> Hi 1400ashi,
> Thanks. I see that your VETASSESS assessment took around a month. Could you please let me know whether you applied via online or offline mode for VETASSESS.


I applied online. Uploaded the scanned documents. made the payment online. yes it took a month to get the results.


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

*ACS RPL skills assessment*

Hi Experts, Need your advice,

I have done my Bachelors of Engineering in Mechanical. Have been working in IT field for 6.5 years as SAP Consultant and my job roles are closely related to Analyst programmer.

I came to know that I need to apply for ACS through RPL route to get my qualifications assessed where my 6 years of experience gets deducted. Obviously ACS wont recognize my degree since it is completely non-IT related. 

My questions are: 
1. If ACS gives me a positive assessment to apply under Analyst programmer. How may points will I claim for my visa application...Is it for education = 15 pts or overseas experience = 10 points (for more than 5 years of overseas experience).
If they deduct 6 years for assessment...what points should I claim?

2. Do I need to get my education assessed separately through vetassess to claim education points = 15 pts (AQF bachelor level).

3. If I get both assessment -- can I claim both points 10 + 15 = 25 points

Thanks,
Vamshi.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

vamshi7777 said:


> Hi Experts, Need your advice,
> 
> I have done my Bachelors of Engineering in Mechanical. Have been working in IT field for 6.5 years as SAP Consultant and my job roles are closely related to Analyst programmer.
> 
> ...


I think ACS might deduct 8 years and not 6 years because your education background doesn't fit the anzcode applied.

yes, you have to get vetassess to access your education in order for you to claim points

you might end up with 0 points for working experience and some points for education only


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Vamshi,

ACS will deduct 6 years exp if there are a few computer [ ICT ] related subjects in your qualification or else they will deduct 8 years exp.

Most probably you might not get any points for your exp, so can't say if you can apply under GSM, skilled migrants should have minimum exp as per ACS assessment.

Please refer to some consultancy or Australian immigration websites before applying as it might not be possible to apply with 0 points for exp.


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> I think ACS might deduct 8 years and not 6 years because your education background doesn't fit the anzcode applied.
> 
> yes, you have to get vetassess to access your education in order for you to claim points
> 
> you might end up with 0 points for working experience and some points for education only



Hi,
I have found following information from 'Guidelines doc' from ACS website.

Non ICT Diploma or Higher
 If your qualification is assessed as AQF Diploma or higher and with insufficient ICT content, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.


According to this I require 6 years of experience in nominated skill to be assessed by ACS. --- Please suggest...
Also if ACS provides me letter to apply for selected skills that is enough to apply for GSM without claiming points for experience....--- please comment.

thanks,
vamshi


----------



## praveshg (Jul 27, 2015)

1400ashi said:


> yes you can directly apply for points test advice without having letter from DIBP or ACS. We did the same and received the positive result for the qualification assessment.


Hi 1400ashi,

Do we need to apply for VETASSESS with same ANZSCO occupation code for which ACS has assessed the skills?


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

praveshg said:


> Hi 1400ashi,
> 
> Do we need to apply for VETASSESS with same ANZSCO occupation code for which ACS has assessed the skills?


ACS has only assessed your work experience and for the non ICT degree VETASSESS will give their opinion if your qualification falls under which category of Australian Qualification Framework.
Your occupation does not change here.


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> I think ACS might deduct 8 years and not 6 years because your education background doesn't fit the anzcode applied.
> 
> yes, you have to get vetassess to access your education in order for you to claim points
> 
> you might end up with 0 points for working experience and some points for education only



Hi..Thanks for response also I need small information. I need my degree i.e. in Bachelor of Engineering (Mechanical) to be assessed to relevant AQF level. Please let me know whether I have to go for VETESSES or Engineers australia and if so which process.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

vamshi7777 said:


> Hi..Thanks for response also I need small information. I need my degree i.e. in Bachelor of Engineering (Mechanical) to be assessed to relevant AQF level. Please let me know whether I have to go for VETESSES or Engineers australia and if so which process.


Engineer if i am not wrong you shall go for TRA


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

aravind m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Non-IT background and had applied for Skills Assessment with ACS. After waiting for 3 months ACS had asked me to apply for RPL application type.
> 
> ...


I applied for acs assessment yesterday and today it shows stage 4. Mine is non IT degree but I am not going with RPL until asked by ACS. Do you remember in which stage they asked you to change your application to RPL.

Any other member who had similar kind of response please advise.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Rahul77 said:


> I applied for acs assessment yesterday and today it shows stage 4. Mine is non IT degree but I am not going with RPL until asked by ACS. Do you remember in which stage they asked you to change your application to RPL.
> 
> Any other member who had similar kind of response please advise.


Usually ACS will request you to change to RPL and on hold at Stage 3
If yours has reached stage 4, I believe RPL is not required.


----------



## autsol (Nov 11, 2015)

Rahul77 said:


> I applied for acs assessment yesterday and today it shows stage 4. Mine is non IT degree but I am not going with RPL until asked by ACS. Do you remember in which stage they asked you to change your application to RPL.
> 
> Any other member who had similar kind of response please advise.


I had an ICT degree but declared insufficient by ACS, and I was asked to submit RPL ... I was returned back to Step 3 till I submitted RPL and got result with 8 years of experience deducted.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

autsol said:


> I had an ICT degree but declared insufficient by ACS, and I was asked to submit RPL ... I was returned back to Step 3 till I submitted RPL and got result with 8 years of experience deducted.


Why is your ICT degree insufficient ?
In this case who shall assess your ICT degree and what is your points for education ?


----------



## autsol (Nov 11, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> Why is your ICT degree insufficient ?
> In this case who shall assess your ICT degree and what is your points for education ?


I have a 3 years bachelor degree with computer Science (95-98) and ACS team says it is not recognized. I have another 2 years bachelor degree with computer Science (98-00) and ACS team says it is not sufficient.

Now to get some points for Qualification, I am thinking to apply with VETASSESS.

Is it going to work in my conditions ??

What is update on your case ??


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

autsol said:


> I have a 3 years bachelor degree with computer Science (95-98) and ACS team says it is not recognized. I have another 2 years bachelor degree with computer Science (98-00) and ACS team says it is not sufficient.
> 
> Now to get some points for Qualification, I am thinking to apply with VETASSESS.
> 
> ...


why are you holding 2 bachelor degree computer science ?

for my case, ACS says my Diploma in Computing does not meet the requirement for AQF certificate IV thus they deducted 8 years from my experience. I have the balance of 6 years 10 months left, so i can claim 10 points.

My agent submitted my MBA to Vetassess for Point Test Only assessment and we hope Vetassess comes with the result that my MBA is comparable to Australian standard Bachelor Degree thus i can claim 15 points for my education.

Vetassess does not assess IT qualification, I don't know can you submit your Bachelor degree in computer science to Vetassess, As I know IT has to go to ACS.
I can goto Vetassess because MBA is not IT related.

Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## autsol (Nov 11, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> why are you holding 2 bachelor degree computer science ?
> 
> for my case, ACS says my Diploma in Computing does not meet the requirement for AQF certificate IV thus they deducted 8 years from my experience. I have the balance of 6 years 10 months left, so i can claim 10 points.
> 
> ...


Yes, you have a valid point. Though I am not sure VETASSES will asses ICT qualification or not. Meanwhile seems, problem with me is 14 years of recognized education. And just to get my education recognized I went for the second degree.

Anyone from seniors, please comment ...


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> I received this message from ACS :
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> 
> does this mean ACS will only assess the experience part and i need Vetassess to assess the education part ?
> ...


Hi , Can you please advise how to go for points advice through VETASSESS. I see they need employment references etc, 

Do we need to send same employment letters what we sent to ACS . I got +ve assessment for RPL so wanted to know how to go for vetasses for points advice only. 

How much time assessment process takes.

Can we file EOI without VETASSES assessment.


----------



## autsol (Nov 11, 2015)

Rahul77 said:


> Hi , Can you please advise how to go for points advice through VETASSESS. I see they need employment references etc,
> 
> Do we need to send same employment letters what we sent to ACS . I got +ve assessment for RPL so wanted to know how to go for vetasses for points advice only.
> 
> ...


Which Degree you have? and How many years you studied it ?


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

autsol said:


> Which Degree you have? and How many years you studied it ?


I have civil engineering degree. Course duration was 4 years


----------



## vineetkakkar (Oct 14, 2015)

*Need help with RPL - Non ICT degree*

Hi Krish,

I also have non ICT degree and planning to submit ACS shortly with RPL. Can you help with some guidance on preparing RPL report please.

-Vineet


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Rahul77 said:


> Hi , Can you please advise how to go for points advice through VETASSESS. I see they need employment references etc,
> 
> Do we need to send same employment letters what we sent to ACS . I got +ve assessment for RPL so wanted to know how to go for vetasses for points advice only.
> 
> ...


you can go for Point test only with Vetassess

yes, you can go for EOI without Vetassess assessment as long as you have enough 60 points and you do not claim any points for Educational background


----------



## divakerj (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi, I was very confused when it came to ACS RPL & VETASSESS PTA. The ACS assessment letter did not mention anything about my education. I thought it was logical to go for VETASSESS PTA. But when I tried to file an EOI, I realized that I can only mention either ACS or VETASSESS, not both.
Hence, I thought that one should go for VETASSESS PTA only if asked by the relevant authority.

Although I was skeptical, I went ahead with this logic and mentioned ACS assessment only in my EOI and lodged my Visa.
On 25th Jan, I got my Grant. 

So, the point is that one should go for VETASSESS PTA only if advised by a relevant authority....I think this is also clearly mentioned on the website.

Regards, 
Divaker


----------



## vineetkakkar (Oct 14, 2015)

divakerj said:


> Hi, I was very confused when it came to ACS RPL & VETASSESS PTA. The ACS assessment letter did not mention anything about my education. I thought it was logical to go for VETASSESS PTA. But when I tried to file an EOI, I realized that I can only mention either ACS or VETASSESS, not both.
> Hence, I thought that one should go for VETASSESS PTA only if asked by the relevant authority.
> 
> Although I was skeptical, I went ahead with this logic and mentioned ACS assessment only in my EOI and lodged my Visa.
> ...


Thanks Divaker,

I have the same situation as of yours. ACS RPL done. Now I was thinking to go for vetassess as my degree is mechanical engineering. So you are suggesting to go for it only if asked for, correct?


----------



## divakerj (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes Vineet. I too have a Mechanical Engg degree. Forget about VETASSESS PTA....do it only if you are asked to.

All the best.



vineetkakkar said:


> Thanks Divaker,
> 
> I have the same situation as of yours. ACS RPL done. Now I was thinking to go for vetassess as my degree is mechanical engineering. So you are suggesting to go for it only if asked for, correct?


----------



## choudhsu (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi ALL,

I have been asked to choose the RPL route. Now, I am working on the report.
I have 9 yrs of experice in IT and my graduation is BTECH Mechanical.
So, Do I have to go for Vetessas? If yes, then when should I apply for Vetssas? In parallel or after RPL result.

Please advice. Any suggestions are more then welcome.

Thanks


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

divakerj said:


> Yes Vineet. I too have a Mechanical Engg degree. Forget about VETASSESS PTA....do it only if you are asked to.
> 
> All the best.


Hi Divakar,

I have submitted ACS with RPL. Still waiting for their results.

If they haven't mention about my education assessment, I can file EOI and claim education points?


----------



## choudhsu (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Pras07,

I have searched over the forum and found out that you can only go with one assessing authority VETASESS oR ACS. If some other authority ask you to go for it then only you have to go for VETASESS after RPL. Moreover, I am not able to find the ANZSCO code of software engineer on VETASESS website. I hope my analysis is correct.

I request other members to confirm this.

I just got my +ve assessment for my RPL. I am having a degree in Mechanical and MBA in IT & Systems. I am planning to go ahead with EOI. 
Divakar and All other senior memberslease let me know if I am doing right or not.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

divakerj said:


> Hi, I was very confused when it came to ACS RPL & VETASSESS PTA. The ACS assessment letter did not mention anything about my education. I thought it was logical to go for VETASSESS PTA. But when I tried to file an EOI, I realized that I can only mention either ACS or VETASSESS, not both.
> Hence, I thought that one should go for VETASSESS PTA only if asked by the relevant authority.
> 
> Although I was skeptical, I went ahead with this logic and mentioned ACS assessment only in my EOI and lodged my Visa.
> ...


Thanks Divakar- That was very helpful. Now I need you to help me as I am bit desperate and cant afford to hire MARA agent.

My points so far :-

25 for age
10 for PTE academic
and for education and experience I have no clue how many points I should/will get so may be you can help from the following successful RPL Results card :-

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.
The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 11/04 - 09/06 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Associate
Employer: Wipro IT Solutions Limited
Country: INDIA
Dates: 02/07 - 11/10 (3yrs 9mths)
Position: Customer Service Representative
Employer: Orange Personal Communication Limited
Country: UNITED KINGDOM
Dates: 01/11 - 04/16 (5yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Analyst- IT Operations
Employer: Accenture Services Private Ltd.
Country: INDIA

I am also planning to put a tick in state nomination.

Will appreciate an early response. Thanks buddy

Kind regards- Sandeep


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,

If you can't find the below lines in your ACS Assessment letter then you definitely need to get VETASSESS done as ACS has not assessed your educational qualifications as they can only assess ICT relevant courses

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering (*** Engineering) from *** University completed August 20** has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can file your EOI but your Case Officer may reject your application (after paying your Visa FEE) as you don't have assessment for your education and you are claiming points and taking advantage of the points in Visa Queue.

In some cases, Case Officer may give you 30 days time to get your education assessed. But VETASSESS timelines are from 01 week to 12 weeks, so if you don't get assessment from VETASSESS within 30 days your CO will reject your application. And you loose your Visa FEE.

Regards,
Aravind


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks Aravind, Much appreciated.


----------



## Akansha Setia (Oct 6, 2016)

Can you please share RPL document. I will be very thankful


----------



## pumpedupwithprep (May 24, 2016)

Hi All,

To put in short safe way for an ACS RPL applicant to get the education assessed through VETASSESS .

I got an RPL and working on that now(applied for Software Engineer in ACS). I am also planning to get the Education Btech in Industrila Engineering assessed through VETASSESS .

Experts please help and provide your guidance here.


----------



## Kalp1422 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Skill assessment*

Hi, Could you please assist me on below.
I'm living in India. I have completed my bachelors in veterinary science and animal husbandry in India.currently working as poultry farm manager in India itself.Having 10 years of exp. I'm registered veterinarian in India.

1) Am i eligible to apply for poultry farm manager under consolidated occupation list. ?*
2) Do i need any specified licence to apply on above to asses my application in VETASSESS.?


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Thanks Aravind, Much appreciated.


Did you go for VETASSESS points test advice?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Wondering should ALL projects on life be written on RPL way?


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

Update on your application?


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Thanks Aravind, Much appreciated.


Hi sandysinghdogra.. Any update on your application?


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

pumpedupwithprep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To put in short safe way for an ACS RPL applicant to get the education assessed through VETASSESS .
> 
> ...


HI pumpedupwithprep,

Did you get your degree assessed by VETASSESS?


----------

